# 921 L1.45 Software Discussion Thread



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please post all discussion related items in this thread only, not in individual threads in the 921 forum. Individual threads, if they are not bug reports or feature requests will be moved.

Please post bug reports in their own individual threads, even if they are reposts of what you reported under L142. And please be sure to include your receiver info in your bug reports.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok heres a bug report...

If I go to the SYSTEM INFO screen and leave it there for a few moments and then cancel out of the screen it stretches the picture like widescreen and puts the grey bars on the top and bottom instead of the left and right.

It has done this for me twice so far (and actually the stretch look good and the grey bars looked cool on the top and bottom, this actually would not be a bad stretch mode)


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Okay, L1.45 loaded fine tonight. OTA is fine and I can switch between channels without crashing the OTA tuner. Yay!

Haven't tried setting an OTA timer yet, but I bet it will work.

Here's a problem. When I go to setup - 'point dish' the signal strengths on all the sats are fine, but if I try to see signal strength from the off-air tuner, I get 'cannot lock terrestrial signal' on EVERY channel. But all the channels are received okay and look fine.

I just cannot see signal strength to fine tune my antenna aiming.

.....G


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

L1.45 for me is a a total joke and waste of bandwidth (and my time). I don't mess with OTA as all my locals are on Sat so it didn't fix anything for me... wait, it did fix the goofy white pixel issue.. BUT, no Caller ID, Transparent Guide stuff is ridiculous, Aspect Modes are so laughable they should be on the Comedy Channel (I honestly think they are worse with the new software). 
Pictures edges in SD still do not meet the side edges of the TV (or even the 921's own Grey bars).

FYI, I called Dish advance Tech, they said OTA was fixed, and white pixel issue was fixed. couldn't confirm any other fixes..

Oh well, MAYBE next time they can at least get the basic aspect modes to be half as good as the 6000 was.... then maybe in a few years the 921 will have as good as the 6000 Aspect modes. Sorry to rant, but I feel without proper working Aspect Modes (like the 6000) a 921 is totally worthless for anything but HD, and with the slim pickings Dish has to offer in HD, the 921 is just a part time toy.... and nothing more.

Dave


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark - Can you give us the L1.45 fix list now?

.....G


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Here is a problem. 

My 8:00pm CSI timer fired like it was supposed to. I went to the PVR screen to watch it time shifted. When I hit start over it jumped to the live and won't leave it. I cannot skip back, rewind or pause.

Good news is it did fire timer.


----------



## Ronald K (Jan 11, 2004)

I really hope I am doing something wrong.

With the last version I was able to lock on to my local digital channels at least half of the time. Now they totally breakup on me and are unwatchable. The signal strength meter does not work at all.

OK the unit has not locked up or rebooted. So what. Since I can not get any digital OTA stations there is NO REASON to be where it used to lock up in the past!!!!!

At least with the last version I could get network HD half of the time - now I can't get it at all. This is not a fix its a set back.

Still blue lines.

Still over stretches.

Tell me I am doing something wrong.


----------



## jchaak (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm Happy  for now ,OTA Digital finally works and records.

Only thing I've tried so far.

Had to do a smart card reboot after dl and install. signal meter and add dtv worked after that.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Output 1080i and watching ESPN HD (720p). When I pull up the guide in transparent mode, it is REALLY distorted. Switch to 480p and it looks fine. SJ


----------



## SoCalStev1 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, tried PIP, locked up after new s/w download. OTA seems to be working better though. Oh yeah, stretch is much worse and there are black lines inside the grey bars now.

Hope this helps,

Steve


----------



## erikbenz (Dec 11, 2003)

Just got the new load and everything looks good and appears stable.

Erik


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

I think the only reason I have my OTA channels now is because I scanned and added them under L1.42. I called E* 'advanced' tech support and the guy said NOT to re-scan the OTA channels under L1.45 because I might loose them completely. Has anyone tried removing them all and trying a new OTA digital scan under L1.45 yet?

Still no signal strength meter on the OTA tuner channels in point dish screen after a couple of reboots (thought that might fix it. . .)

I wonder what will happen when my replacement 921 arrives tomorrow (due to UHF remote failure described elsewhere) I hope I don't lose OTA channels all together. 

<< Hope you're feeling better, Mark  >>>

.....G


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

Caller ID still not working with L145, but OTA lockups seem to be gone now, which is nice...Stretch modes are horrible...Zoom is close, but still overstretching too much (and I reduced my set's overscan greatly about a year ago).


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Watching a 4:3 HD Show. In "normal" mode it has black bars on both sides. When I switch to ZOOM, it shrinks the picture (with wider black bars). When I select GREY BARS (it also shrinks the picture and adds grey bars). With my 6000, GREY BARS would replace the black bars with grey but retain the same 4:3 image. SJ


----------



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

I deleted all off-air channels, did a "save" of the blank list, then did a new scan. Receiver found channels, but did not list all sub-channels. This is not consistent. One listed 13-2, but not 13-1. Another listed 33-1, but not -2, -3, -4, or -5 (PBS)

Tuner is stable now, however, and does not lock up if tuned to a weak or non-existent channel. Haven't tried timer yet...

Richard


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm out of town for the weekend, and left the 921 off with lots of timers set (both OTA and Sat channels).

I've seen a couple of posts which mentioned doing a smartcard reboot after taking this download. Also I see that re-scanning OTA may be a problem.

Here's my question:
What should I expect to find when I get back? Given that everything was stable when I left, with a clean scan of all the DTV channels under L1.42 (but no reboot after the download), can I reasonably expect the 921 to continue ticking along? Or is it likely to have come to a screetching halt waiting for a forced reboot (or a rescan of DTV channels)?

Thanks


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

guruka said:


> I think the only reason I have my OTA channels now is because I scanned and added them under L1.42. I called E* 'advanced' tech support and the guy said NOT to re-scan the OTA channels under L1.45 because I might loose them completely. Has anyone tried removing them all and trying a new OTA digital scan under L1.45 yet?


Yea, I tried that. After the L145 download, I couldn't tune the OTA channels. So, I removed them all. They wouldn't add at all. Then I pulled the card to reboot. After that, all of the channels scanned in fine. Except for one, UPN Digital 45. I couldn't get it before, still can't get it now. So far, the re-scanned OTA channels look fine!


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

No discrete ON and OFF codes yet.

Bummer. I definitely remember hearing Dave Kummer say during a Tech Chat that they would definitely be including these codes in ALL future receivers.

This is going to make it alot harder to swap out the 6000 in my system. The family has gotten real used to pushing one button and having everything turn on, and pushing another button and have it all turn off.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Smart card reboot. Channel Scan works better but I lost sound on UPN 38-1 affiliate (CBS O&O actually). 

Still getting dreadfully slow channel changes and hangs on weaker channels.

Cannot do a record (other than manual stop) while viewing channel. Trying to set timer from guide of course is useless. Trying record of a "block" of time.

What was the fix, other than stopping the hard hang and the mystical resurrection of dead 921s?


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

jsanders said:


> Yea, I tried that. After the L145 download, I couldn't tune the OTA channels. So, I removed them all. They wouldn't add at all. Then I pulled the card to reboot. After that, all of the channels scanned in fine. Except for one, UPN Digital 45. I couldn't get it before, still can't get it now. So far, the re-scanned OTA channels look fine!


Similar experience here.

Arrived home at 7:30 p.m. PST to a locked-up unit (power light off, blue HD light on?!). I had a timer set to fire at 6:30 p.m. to record Ch. 8220, coincident with the software download I presume. The show did not record.

I did a "reset" by holding down the power button on the box for 10 seconds. Got the medallion and watched it slowly reboot to L145.

The first thing I tried was to manually add digital Ch. 45 to the lineup, using "Add DTV." It locked on to Ch. 45 just fine, but after I pressed SAVE, I found it listed as 45-0, grouped with the _analog_ channels! I removed it.

For the engineers who haven't seen the other thread: Digital Channel 45.1 in the San Francisco Bay Area does _not_ broadcast it's call letters "KBHK-DT" in the PSIP stream, like all of the other digital stations here, and because of this it seems the DVR-921 cannot find any way to add it to the channel lineup. So even with L145, there still is no way to tune to this digital channel with the DVR-921.

I removed all digital channels and selected "Scan DTV".

The scan locked up. The little progress bar was flashing, but the big yellow progress bar was stuck on Channel 2, not moving at all. I never had a scan lock up using L142.

I hit "Cancel" and both progress bars disappeared, but the screen was stuck with just the Cancel and OK buttons displayed. It refused to respond to the remote. This happened two or three times between reboots.

I finally did a power cord disconnect, a smart card reset, a rescan DTV, and finally all of the channels showed up, though some of the PSIP Channel remapping was ignored. For example, Ch. 56-1 showed up whereas it used to display as 4-1. Deleted all and rescanned, got another scan lockup, rebooted, deleted all digital channels, and did a smart card remove/insert, which seems to force a reboot.

I rescanned DTV and this time it went OK. The few digital channels it did not find, I was able to add manually, and they were remapped to the correct "low" channel numbers. I can tune to OTA HDTV just fine now, but it was a struggle. The 921's OTA receiver is still not as sensitive as the one built in to my 2-year-old Sony HDTV, but it's better than the one in the 6000 8VSB module.

In sum, L145 needs some instructions accompanying it explaining how to handle your existing digital channel lineup: delete all, tune to a satellite channel, Smart Card reset, Scan DTV, and Save (maybe this works, maybe not).

The really good news is that once I got the OTA channels rescanned and tunable, a simultaneous scheduled record of the _The Tonight Show with Jay Leno_ on channel 048-02 and _The Late Show with David Letterman_ on channel 9454 both fired at the same time and both appear to be successful.

So, I think L145 shows some progress with the OTA tuner once you get past the initial migration hassles.

We still need some code to allow us to watch OTA digital channels that have no call letter identification in the PSIP stream, like 45 in the Bay Area.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

It appears timed recording (2 minute) did NOT work from a good OTA signal.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Also funky editing of existing OTA timers. Will not allow creat or done to work.


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

My 921 crashed in spite of having the L1.45 software downloaded earlier today when simply changing from one HD OTA channel to another. 

After adding analog and HD OTA channels through the scan process (I had several days earlier removed all HD OTA channels and had not previouslly scanned in the analog channels), I decided to watch the New Hampshire Democratic Debate on Nightline on ABC. I enjoyed watching the debate while checking out my other local HD channels although the picture from New Hampshire was rather poor with fairly green faces for the candidates and reporters. Curiously enough Nightline itself as opposed to the pre-recorded debate looked realy nice in HD.

Anyway after the debate was over I watched Jimmie Kimmel live for a few minutes before deciding to check out the Late Show with Conan O'Brien. Just before changing the channel I had played with watching Jimmie Kimmel Live at 720p at 16X9 as opposed to 1080i at 16X9 which is apparrently the new default setting for software version L1.45. 

I checked out 720p because I had heard ABC broadcasts at 720p and wanted to see if the picture was different from 1080i. I don't remember whether I switched back to 1080i or not although I think I did because I recall thinking that 720p looked pretty much the same as 1080i on my TV set. In any case when I switched from local HD ABC to local HD NBC I lost my picture entirely.

Instead of receiving a picture I got a text message very much like channel info saying UKN Channel 077 HDTV Local and the heading Unknown Record with the letters G (V) underneath. I tried at this point to change to other channels but all I got was the same message or a black screen.

At this point I called Dish tech support and was told the Channel O77 glitch was a known problem in spite of the new software version being freshly downloaded. I was advised to turn off my 921 for 10-15 seconds and then turn it on again. I actually left the 921 off for well over a minute while continuing to talk to tech support. Unfortunately turning the 921 back on resulted in a completely unresponsive unit with a totally black screen.

Dish tech support now had me do a smart card reboot and this brought my 921 back to seemingly normal operation. After watching several satellite and local HD channels for another 20 minutes I turned off my HDTV and came back to my computer to right up this comment.

It does appear that OTA HD viewing is now actually possible and it appears much more stable than before (prior to the latest software download HD OTA was completely unwatchable for me and resulted in almost immediate crashes). However, I would caution that crashes may still occur from time to time as evidenced by my most recent experience.

From this point forward I plan to stick with 1080i at 16X9 for all my HD OTA viewing and recording (something I have not done yet.) I am staying away from 720p and 480p and am hoping that by doing this I can avoid a repeat of what just happened this evening. 

BTW I also noted that the late show with Conan O'Brien was not being broadcast in HD while Jimmie Kimmel Live was. 

Does anyone think the change from HD programming to non HD programming even though both locals were HD channels could have caused the crash?

Or is it possible that fooling around with 720p just prior to changing channels may have been a factor? 

Or was my crash totally unrelated to either of these events? I mean my crash was very reminiscent of problems previously encountered with software version L1.42 after all.

Any and all comments would be greatly appreciated as I would really like to see my 921 run at least halfway stable for a change.


Schaefling.


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

I saw the black screen problem too with L.145. I was flipping through the OTA channels when the screen went black but I could still pull up menus. I then switched to a satellite channel and screen still stayed black. It took 2 reboots to bring it back to life after that.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

After the download, several of my channels showed up in the guide as red and were not available. Also, PIP would not work. Did a hard reset which fixed both of those problems. This morning I was just channel surfing, going down one channel at a time when the 921 rebooted. This same thing happened several times before the new software. It appears that this new version really didn't fix much.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

928gt said:


> BUT, no Caller ID,
> Dave


This may be a stupid question, and I apologize in advance if you have already done this, but it sometimes is the easy answer.....

Did you go into the preferences screen and click the "Caller ID" to ENABLE?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey OTA is working great! I re-added each channel rather than use the scan feature. The signal strength is now low 100's instead of off the chart 120+. I have gone up and down my list from top to bottom and then bounced all around and its now switching channels and locking on each one just fine. There is a 1-2 second black screen at times but then has always popped on the station.

Now can they please fix the SD stretch modes! The 6000 stretches just fine, why is this so difficult to reproduce in another receiver I wonder. 

Oh well, I think I can actually move my 921 out to the living room this weekend!


----------



## mah (Jan 22, 2004)

i just got my 921 and have exact same issues as guruka . ota strength is 0. did they just dump the software patch on the 22nd? do i need to do a smart card reboot? i tried last nite and could not get any local hd ota. thanks



guruka said:


> Okay, L1.45 loaded fine tonight. OTA is fine and I can switch between channels without crashing the OTA tuner. Yay!
> 
> Haven't tried setting an OTA timer yet, but I bet it will work.
> 
> ...


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

jsanders said:


> Yea, I tried that. After the L145 download, I couldn't tune the OTA channels. So, I removed them all. They wouldn't add at all. Then I pulled the card to reboot. After that, all of the channels scanned in fine. Except for one, UPN Digital 45. I couldn't get it before, still can't get it now. So far, the re-scanned OTA channels look fine!



Great. Thanks for that. I suspect that means that I will not have a problem adding OTA DTV channels on my replacement 921 which should arrive today.

Whew.

.....G


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

> Did you go into the preferences screen and click the "Caller ID" to ENABLE?


Yes, and as a matter of fact, my 921 will not even let you disable it. I can "uncheck" the option, leave the menu, go back to the menu and it has "checked" the option all by itself.

As per advice from a forum member, on the phone with advance tech as I am type trying to get a replacement.... on hold...


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

rudolpht said:


> It appears timed recording (2 minute) did NOT work from a good OTA signal.


I've tried three OTA timer recordings so far and all fired properly and recorded properly.

.....G


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Update to Caller ID issue... replacment 921 on the way. Will post improvements (if any) with new unit.

BTW, advanced tech did not see a lot of complaints about the goofy Aspect modes !! PLEASE call them and tell them about the crappy Aspect modes so they become a priority... PRETTY PLEASE !!


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Just went to the Dish tech support page to look at the instructions for downloading 1.45 for the 921. Clicked on the 921 instructions and got the 721 instructions. :nono2:

They may be the same (not familiar with the 721), but at least they could have changed the model #.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

When I got up this morning, the blue HD light was on, which puzzled me until I checked dbstalk. My 921 started up just fine, with no reboot. I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Please post all discussion related items in this thread only, not in individual threads in the 921 forum. Individual threads, if they are not bug reports or feature requests will be moved.


Mark, do your friends at Echostar want to restrict this thread to OTA-related bugs only, or do they want to see _all_ bugs seen in L145 discussed here? Do they want to see all the bugs we've already reported against L142 re-reported if they still exist in L145?

One bug I haven't seen posted elsewhere is this:

*No component video output if you turn the unit off and on while tuned to a music channel.*


Connect the 921 via component video cables, and switch to HD mode
Tune to a CD music channel, like 967. Observe the song title dance around the screen.
Turn the unit off with the remote
Wait a few minutes
Turn the unit back on with the remote
Problem: the screen is totally black, no video signal. No song title is displayed. Browse button doesn't help. You have to blindly switch to a video channel like "300" to recover the video output. That is, press 3-0-0 to start video output. Then you can switch back to your music station.
And another (cosmetic only):

*Browse banner loses transparency after pressing Info*


Connect the 921 via component video, and switch to HD mode (may also occur in S-Video, haven't checked).
Tune to a channel like 300
Press Browse. Note that the top and bottom banners are transparent.
Press Info _once_. The show info is transparent.
Press Select|OK
Problem: Browse banner is now opaque. Press View or Cancel to recover.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

928gt said:


> L1.45 for me is a a total joke and waste of bandwidth (and my time). I don't mess with OTA as all my locals are on Sat so it didn't fix anything for me... wait, it did fix the goofy white pixel issue.. BUT, no Caller ID, Transparent Guide stuff is ridiculous, Aspect Modes are so laughable they should be on the Comedy Channel (I honestly think they are worse with the new software).
> Pictures edges in SD still do not meet the side edges of the TV (or even the 921's own Grey bars).
> 
> FYI, I called Dish advance Tech, they said OTA was fixed, and white pixel issue was fixed. couldn't confirm any other fixes..
> ...


Want to sell it? Seriously


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

> No discrete ON and OFF codes yet.


I found that Discrete On seems to work, but Discrete off does not! I'm using remote address 6. I would really like to have both like my 6000 had!


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

SJ HART said:


> I found that Discrete On seems to work, but Discrete off does not! I'm using remote address 6. I would really like to have both like my 6000 had!


I only tested "OFF" last night, and assumed "ON" didn't work.

I guess I can fake an "OFF" with an "ON" + "TOGGLE" macro!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry about the confusion in the first post...I'm battling the flu at the moment, and my mind isn't nearly as clear as I usually try to be. 

This thread is just meant for discussion of L145. I'd still like to see the bugs that you run across posted in their own threads. Please make sure you post your current software version number. And, yes, if L142 bugs that you posted before are still present in L145 (which I know some are), please post them again as new bug reports.


----------



## YourNameHere (Jan 23, 2004)

Not 100% sure this was caused by the new software upgrade but this morning my 921 all of a sudden went to the dreaded black X screen then rebooted. It then proceeded to sit at the "acquiring signal" screen for about 10 minutes until I decided to reboot. Now I get a mixed bag of: 

reboot > dish hdtv logo > "acquiring signal" > black screen

or

reboot > dish hdtv logo > "receiver in stand-by, rebooting" > black screen

Once it hits the black screen the blue HD light comes on but that is it. The remote and buttons on the front of the unit are unresponsive. I have tried power cord reboot, holding the power button for 10 seconds reboot, smart card reboot. No difference.

I can't say for sure the problem is with the software update since I only got the 921 installed yesterday but it was working up until the reboot after the new software download.

Anyone else seen this? Any ideas on what I might try next?


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

OTA still has Bug. Was going up through the OTA channels. One the channles didn't come in so I kept going up until I got to 101, still nothing, not even satellite channels. When I go to channel 120 the banner changes but no picture. Bringing up the PIP says PIP not availble in HD mode. Guess the OTA tuner has the whole darn thing locked up now. Going to try a Smart card re-boot.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

The signal strength meter will work for OTA if you enter the appropriate broadcast channel, example channel 4 digital in Dallas really broadcasts on UHF channel 35, all digital stations do the same. Here is a link to cross reference the HDTV channels in your area to thier actual broadcast channel, http://www.tvtower.com/hdtv_status.html . After receiving 1.45 I scanned in 17 digital channels in Dallas and received all just fine. I live 50 miles from the towers and have a 10 year old channel master antenna with the same age pre-amp. I still want local channel mapping on the satelites, put the digitals on a funky number like 8403.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

I appear to be in the same cycle as you. I was tuning a new, possibly poor signal level OTA station when things froze up.

Now I get into the reboot > dish HDTV logo > "acquiring data from satellite. Please wait..." loop.

Tried smartcard reboot, long power button hold reboot. No improvement.

Any suggestions, anyone?



YourNameHere said:


> Not 100% sure this was caused by the new software upgrade but this morning my 921 all of a sudden went to the dreaded black X screen then rebooted. It then proceeded to sit at the "acquiring signal" screen for about 10 minutes until I decided to reboot. Now I get a mixed bag of:
> 
> reboot > dish hdtv logo > "acquiring signal" > black screen
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr5150 (Jan 5, 2004)

Gray screen with x in the middle of the screen rebooted by itself after watching cartoons for a couple of hours (with my son...)  We only went up and down the channel range of the mid 170's or so, and only a couple of channel changes. We had be watching 15-20 minutes straight, when it rebooted by itself! Still got probs.... OTA's much more usable, though had to enter in manually. I didn't try scan after smart card reboot. Also had the pip inop and saying "PIP not available in HD mode" even with 2 SD's. Blue lines still present.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Deleting a DTV station and adding individually did get sound back on that station. Thanks for tip. Still channel changing painfully slow. Did get one OTA recording.

Tim


----------



## fr8flyr (May 4, 2003)

Mark,
I should finally be getting a 921 next week and wanted to know the best procedure for initial setup. Should I download 1.45 before I do a switch check or get everything working and then download the new patch, I have a SuperDish and DP34 switches? I also picked up that it is better to add the OAT stations manually after the upgrade. Is this the best procedure?

Earl


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Earl- Your manual will instruct you through the process. Don't worry about it until you get the 921. Then read through chapters 1 and 2 before doing anything else. 
_edit- there is no "patch" I just installed mine 5 hours ago. Just follow the manual! That's what I did. Been recording and channel surfing with no issues so far. The first timer record executed fine. Couple of minor oddities but A-OK so far._

You really should post this type of question in the other forum section and I'm sure Mark will move this or delete it. It clutters up the bug reports!


----------



## fr8flyr (May 4, 2003)

Don,
Mark is welcome to move this or delete it that’s his prerogative. I thought this was a discussion of L1.45 not a bug report thread. I am just asking the best way to implement the patch.

Earl


----------



## erikbenz (Dec 11, 2003)

A_Noland said:


> OTA still has Bug. Was going up through the OTA channels. One the channles didn't come in so I kept going up until I got to 101, still nothing, not even satellite channels. When I go to channel 120 the banner changes but no picture. Bringing up the PIP says PIP not availble in HD mode. Guess the OTA tuner has the whole darn thing locked up now. Going to try a Smart card re-boot.


Alan,

I had a very similar experience last night. I had HD recordings on HDNET going at the same time though. Long story short I tuned to a OTA which locked up the whole box. Then it went through numerous reboots and no dice. Then I finally got it back up and it said my smart card was invalid. At this point I called Tech Support. Well after 2 hours on the phone they say the unit is no good and I'm getting a new one. However no problems like this till L145. So draw your own conclusions.

Erik


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

The only major problem, that I've encountered so far is/was the OTA bug. I have 1 local station that is very low power at this time and the signal is very difficult to get a lock on. I've basically given up on it until they increase their signal strength AND start broadcasting an HD signal. Granted i'm not as DVR savy as a lot of you folks and haven't recored a bunch of programs yet, but for the most part the features I use are working fine.

My only major beef at this point is that I have to keep resetting the display output to 1080i.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

I had the same experience as you describe below - including the tech support providing no help and giving up.

In fact, you can see my post to this effect in this thread.

However, eventually I was able to get it to reboot properly by doing 3 smartcard reboots, followed by holding down the green "recover" button for 10 seconds when the black screen came up. This brought up the system info screen which showed ERROR for smartcard info.

I then turned off the unit and unplugged it for 2 minutes.

Starting it up again produced a working unit.

Of course, then I called DISH and told them to cancel the replacement unit; they told me they can't even though it won't ship for 2 days yet. What a pain.

Anyway, why don't you try what I did here and see if it works.



erikbenz said:


> Alan,
> 
> I had a very similar experience last night. I had HD recordings on HDNET going at the same time though. Long story short I tuned to a OTA which locked up the whole box. Then it went through numerous reboots and no dice. Then I finally got it back up and it said my smart card was invalid. At this point I called Tech Support. Well after 2 hours on the phone they say the unit is no good and I'm getting a new one. However no problems like this till L145. So draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Erik


----------



## SoCalStev1 (Jan 10, 2004)

I just realized something else...It happened both with L142 and now with L145 as well. When you use the "pause" mode and then go into the "play" mode, the picture will move ahead, but the sound lags behind about 1-3 seconds. You see lips moving, etc but no sound. I did not have this issue with my 508 so I know its not inherent in PVR. Has anyone else experienced this issue? Does E* know about it? I do hope this is not inherent in the DVR machines as its very annoying to not hear sound, but see picture. You miss quite alot. Please inform us. Also, is something being done to correct the "stretch" mode as it really looks quite silly. 

Thanks,

Steve 

S/W L145 PS the machine had no problems accepting the download.


----------



## erikbenz (Dec 11, 2003)

alipka said:


> I had the same experience as you describe below - including the tech support providing no help and giving up.
> 
> In fact, you can see my post to this effect in this thread.
> 
> ...


Well it is not quite that simple. What I did not mention is that the only way we got it to recover was to send an authorization hit. Now considering this happens every time I tune to an OTA channel even though I have signal strength of around 100 on OTA I find this unacceptable. Funny thing is prior to this failure I was getting one channel on OTA that I did not get on my 811 and 1 that I did get is gone. I am hoping that for 999 they can "GASP" deliver a product that works.

Erik


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

SoCalStev1 said:


> ............It happened both with L142 and now with L145 as well. When you use the "pause" mode and then go into the "play" mode, the picture will move ahead, but the sound lags behind about 1-3 seconds. You see lips moving, etc but no sound. I did not have this issue with my 508 so I know its not inherent in PVR. Has anyone else experienced this issue? Does E* know about it? I do hope this is not inherent in the DVR machines as its very annoying to not hear sound, but see picture. You miss quite alot. ............


I have noticed this too with the L142 ( I am out of town so I cannot see hoe L145 is doing!!)
After any pause you almost have to replay back the 10 sec in order to catch the audio.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I have no problems with my system setup on image display. The geometry appears perfect in all modes. I prefer the 4x3 picture to be a centered 4x3 image and this lists as "NORMAL" on my title bar.

I use the star key on the remote to toggle these in various stretch/zoom modes if desired but while it looks like the 921 defaults to "stretch" which in a 16x9 monitor and 4x3 image can produce some strange distortion, If you use the wrong Display setup and maybe select 480-2 or 480-1 the image will really do some strange geometry in the * key selection of the various stretch and zoom settings.

It seems to me I have a perfectly normal display without any distortion in "NORMAL" mode as selected with the * key toggle. If I wish to fill my screen in a 4X3 program, I toggle the mode to "stretch" and it simply changes to the full width of the 16x9 screen JUST LIKE MY OTHER RECEIVERS DO. IT will produce a fatter image and never produce true circles but this is the tradeoff for "stretch"

Consequently, I don't understand what it is you people are complaining about. Help me understand, as I am seeing perfectly normal aspect ratio control and a quick change key to go through various selections to fill a 16x9 screen in 4x3 programming.
There is no menu I can find to set the stretch or normal or zoom. That is a remote * key toggle.

I will grant you that if the menu setup Display is incorrect for your monitor, The toggle stretch and zoom modes (* key) will appear crazy!

Defaulting this to stretch
I think an arbitrary decision may have been made to default the mode to "stretch" for safety on those fragile plasmas but personally I would prefer this to be a user default selection in "NORMAL"


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

SoCalStev1 said:


> I just realized something else...It happened both with L142 and now with L145 as well. When you use the "pause" mode and then go into the "play" mode, the picture will move ahead, but the sound lags behind about 1-3 seconds. You see lips moving, etc but no sound. I did not have this issue with my 508 so I know its not inherent in PVR. Has anyone else experienced this issue? Does E* know about it? I do hope this is not inherent in the DVR machines as its very annoying to not hear sound, but see picture. You miss quite alot. Please inform us. Also, is something being done to correct the "stretch" mode as it really looks quite silly.


Well what I do, Steve, is hit Pause-Jump Back-Play, instead of Pause-Play. That compensates for the audio synch delay.

.....G


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> It seems to me I have a perfectly normal display without any distortion in "NORMAL" mode as selected with the * key toggle. If I wish to fill my screen in a 4X3 program, I toggle the mode to "stretch" and it simply changes to the full width of the 16x9 screen JUST LIKE MY OTHER RECEIVERS DO. IT will produce a fatter image and never produce true circles but this is the tradeoff for "stretch"
> 
> Consequently, I don't understand what it is you people are complaining about. Help me understand, as I am seeing perfectly normal aspect ratio control and a quick change key to go through various selections to fill a 16x9 screen in 4x3 programming.


Don, find a channel that is broadcasting 1080 or 720. This is best demonstrated if that channel happens to be broadcasting a 4:3 image. Get to the stretch mode. The stretch is correct. It just fills a 16x9 screen and it looks just like the stretch on my 811 and 6000. Now tune to a SD channel. Get to the stretch mode. The stretch is way overstretched, with a very significant (perhaps 40% or more) of the picture off the screen.

This is easiest to see if there is a station logo near a corner. Stretching a picture on an SD channel with the 811 or 921 will keep the logo on the screen. Doing a stretch on the 921 with an SD channel will cause the logo to go off the screen. With an HD channel, the stretch works correctly and the logo will remain on the screen.

BTW, the display setup on the 921 is set to 16:9.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> Don, find a channel that is broadcasting 1080 or 720. This is best demonstrated if that channel happens to be broadcasting a 4:3 image. Get to the stretch mode. The stretch is correct. It just fills a 16x9 screen and it looks just like the stretch on my 811 and 6000. Now tune to a SD channel. Get to the stretch mode. The stretch is way overstretched, with a very significant (perhaps 40% or more) of the picture off the screen.


Sorry, when I do that, 1080i and 16x9 selection. Tune to HBOHD the picture is perfect. Then I tune to CNN channel 200. In normal it is centered 4x3 with equal black bars on either side. I then toggel to "stretch" and the image sides move to just the width of my screen, stretching the picture to the correct amount.

I tried this in 720P display mode and get the same results. I don't know of any channel I can get that is 720P yet on Dish. Later I will try the OTA local broadcast stations but I'm just referring to Dish channels at the present.

If you all are talking about this as a local issue, let me say this- Our local stations are often dinking around with their 480i and 480P experiments adding gray and other shaded bars, also (IMPORTANT) doing their own stretch modes! I've been trying to convince these station engineers to not do this as the receivers will all handle it per individual preference but these guys are all stubborn *******s and just think they can force their own will. No standard either. Most of these station engineers do not own the HT equipment we have and really don't understand how wrong it is for them to be doing this.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

OK, Jerry. Finally got it to do what you said. I had to set the stretch mode on and then switch between the HBOHD and CNN and now it over stretches. I tried one work around but that didn't work either as it then produced a vertical squeeze to HBOHD.

Funny, what I was doing is keeping things in normal for the channel switching between HD channels and SD channels. Then, when at an HD channel I would switch to stretch. This works for normal stretch but if I try to jump to HD channel with stretch mode on ie stretch active on the HD channel it not only doesn't have any affect but then produces your bug of over stretching the SD channel. Yep, I now agree that this needs to be corrected for those wanting stretch. If you need to maintain proper stretch I can do this by doing the channel change in normal and then selecting stretch. That is a Royal PIA. 
Glad I don't prefer or need to use stretch so this bug will not bother me.

This was crazy as I was thinking, what are all these people seeing?


----------



## SoCalStev1 (Jan 10, 2004)

guruka said:


> Well what I do, Steve, is hit Pause-Jump Back-Play, instead of Pause-Play. That compensates for the audio synch delay.
> 
> .....G


Yes, I have tried that and it does work. I would much prefer that they fix the problem so we dont have to go through one extra step.... I wonder if they even know that it has this bug as I think I was the first person on these boards to mention it. E* HELP US OUT HERE!!! PS Stretch mode too....

S/W L145


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> OK, Jerry. Finally got it to do what you said. I had to set the stretch mode on and then switch between the HBOHD and CNN and now it over stretches. I tried one work around but that didn't work either as it then produced a vertical squeeze to HBOHD.
> 
> Funny, what I was doing is keeping things in normal for the channel switching between HD channels and SD channels. Then, when at an HD channel I would switch to stretch. This works for normal stretch but if I try to jump to HD channel with stretch mode on ie stretch active on the HD channel it not only doesn't have any affect but then produces your bug of over stretching the SD channel. Yep, I now agree that this needs to be corrected for those wanting stretch. If you need to maintain proper stretch I can do this by doing the channel change in normal and then selecting stretch. That is a Royal PIA.
> Glad I don't prefer or need to use stretch so this bug will not bother me.
> ...


I tried your method and it doesn't work for me. I've never been able to get a correct stretch on an SD channel. Only on the HD channels. No matter how I tune to an SD channel, the stretch mode always overstretches.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

SoCalStev1 said:


> Yes, I have tried that and it does work. I would much prefer that they fix the problem so we dont have to go through one extra step.... I wonder if they even know that it has this bug as I think I was the first person on these boards to mention it. E* HELP US OUT HERE!!! PS Stretch mode too....
> 
> S/W L145


Yah, of course. It's a workaround. The lag for the PCM stream to synch up is longer than it is on the 5xx receivers.

.....G


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Jerry-

Seems the modes of stretch and display setup have some sort of funky order logic to them I haven't been able to define yet. I know I got proper stretch when I started with Stretch mode on, tuned to HD channel, selected 480-2 in display mode for 1080i output, then tuned to SD channel selected the Normal mode, then tuned back to the HD channel and set the display back to 16x9 from the 480-2 (No change and still "Normal") Then again switch to the SD channel in normal mode but now select stretch on the remote and it stretched to the proper size. After all that I was able to tune HD (stretch) but looked normal to SD (stretch to proper size) and back to HD again without the over-size happening again. 
BUT, if I selected the Normal mode while on a SD channel and toggle gack to stretch, it would return to your over size stretch. To get it back to normal I followed the convoluted process mentioned above. I know that process seems to have some illogical steps but it worked for me. Must be some display setup interaction going on that really gets the image seen confused. On top of that, if your monitor is also doing some stretching and/or the station too, it becomes a nightmare to figure out much less, offer a wrtiien procedure.
Bottom line- There is a way to get both your over stretched look, as well as the right stretch look. But getting to either was a difficult procedure. 

Complicating this further, the 921 seems to have great lag in these toggle type switches and if you rapidly toggle them to get to the desired one, hesitation happens, then it catches up but sometimes, 3 times for me, it rebooted the 921 last evening.

I had the normal stretch mode set and channel surfed for over an hour with no problems. It was stable. But as soon as I toggled to another mode, like ZOOM, and then toggled back to stretch it was over stretched again. After that it took the long process above to get it normal 4X3 or proper stretch size again.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

If you all had a decent HD television you wouldn't have to mess around with the receiver's stretch modes 


Ken


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

kstevens said:


> If you all had a decent HD television you wouldn't have to mess around with the receiver's stretch modes
> 
> Ken


I do have a "decent" HD display. It's a 50" Pioneer Elite plasma. High end plasmas produce a spectacular picture with a quality to the light that is unmatched by CRT displays. Plasmas don't have the problems with convergence, linearity, etc that every CRT display has. Plasmas are prone to burn in. This isn't as much an issue with the newer plasmas. And my plasma has been calibrated so that contrast and brightness are correctly set. In 1 1/2 years, I've had no burn in. But I do practice safe viewing. And part of that is that I stretch 4:3 material that I don't consider serious viewing.

What do I mean by serious? If I watch my DVD of Casablanca (which is a 4:3 movie), I don't alter the image and I view it as 4:3. If I watch CNN or have some SD channel on more in the background while I work on something else, I stretch the image. Others want to stretch 4:3 because they don't like the black or gray side bars. So having a proper stretch, such as the stretch on the 6000 or 811, is important.

Any thoughts on my handling of 4:3 material? Do you thing a plasma is a "decent" display"? Which display are you using?


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

kstevens said:


> If you all had a decent HD television you wouldn't have to mess around with the receiver's stretch modes
> 
> Ken


Well, I'm not sure what you mean by 'decent', Ken. Most monitors with HD inputs allow 16:9 standard and zoom, but do not allow stretch (linear or logarithmic) on HD inputs (ie., component or DVI.)

.....G


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2004)

If the 921 could have stretch modes JUST LIKE the 6000 I would be very happy.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Good thing I didn't move my 921 to the living room as planned yesterday. Last night I was playing around with it. I PVR'd some of the OTA ABC HD movie of Bugs Life. Was really happy at that moment with the 921 (should have savored it a bit longer). I went back to SD channels and hit PIP and things have gone down hill ever since.

PIP is totally dead now. I posted an official BUG REPORT so read that for complete details. I get a scrambled small video screen in the upper left hand corner that WILL NOT GO AWAY except with a hard reboot. No picture ever pops up in the small PIP window. I get a blank screen with the small PIP frame but no picture ever.

I thought I might have lost one of the receivers so I swapped inputs, same problem.

I am still not 100% convinced I didn't lose one of them I guess.
I called Dish and got a totally worthless CSR who came back and said this is a known issue and will be fixed in the next update. 

Hmmmmm......


Anyone else seeing this. Anyone else's PIP still functioning with L.145? Or am I just "lucky"?

:nono2:


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

guruka said:


> Well, I'm not sure what you mean by 'decent', Ken. Most monitors with HD inputs allow 16:9 standard and zoom, but do not allow stretch (linear or logarithmic) on HD inputs (ie., component or DVI.)
> 
> .....G


Yea, I don't know what kstevens is talking about either. No set that I'm aware of does a stretch with a 1080 or 720 signal. Most sets have absolutely no aspect control for HD signals. Some have a limited zoom. I wonder what "decent" set he has that does a stretch with an HD signal. Having a stretch in the STB is a great feature and basically the only way to stretch a 4:3 image with a 1080 or 720 signal.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Ken- I agree with your simple summation about "decent" HD TV sets. BUT, oversimplification like that will trigger offensive retorts. Jerry has an expensive Plasma that produces a very fine picture (In my opinion for DVDs mainly) I believe Plasmas fall short in reproducing the image for HDTV. However, when Plasmas were introduced to the market, they were the best money could buy for high quality DVD display that worked in bright light as well as in the dark that also didn't occupy a huge space in the room. What I use is a DLP which does not suffer burn-in like Plasmas,It does a bit better on HDTV imagery. It offers 4-6 times the screen size and takes up a very small space too. I also have added the ability to create variable picture size and aspect ratios for more aesthetics than anything else. Most people will never go to these extremes in their home theater. The big disadvantage of my type "HD TVset" as you put it is I can't watch in bright light. I suppose that makes what I have not decent in the opinions of many. I'm sure Jerry is quite happy with his approach. I would not be.
I hate stretch modes (hate the look) but I want all STB's and/or monitors to have them because I recognize how important they are to people with Plasmas.
Personally, I strive to have every picture as perfect as I can afford to do. Even CNN stretched does not appeal to me. I don't want Paula Zahn looking like she has been on an eating binge for the past 6 weeks! I think seeing a stretched fitness show is sidesplitting hilarious as it looks like a bunch of little fat people doing aerobics like they are trim and fit, which the stretch mode doesn't compliment. Others don't mind this but I do! Jerry seems to have found a happy compromise that he manages to compensate for the main disadvantage of owning a Plasma.
There is not one monitor technology that doesn't have some sort of limitation. 

ibglowin- Interesting name, do you work in a nuclear power plant? 

FYI- My PIP is working fine with L145. I was using it last evening. No problems that I can detect. There was one program that did appear funny for a brief moment, however. When I switched to one channel that was ESPNHD that was in 720P I believe, the PIP that was up went to a sliced up image for about 10 seconds and then switched off. Normally, when I do that with a 1080i channel the PIP just goes out immediately. Tried to repeat it but it didn't happen again. Your ABC local is 720P, right? Our local was going to do a cross convert for awhile but I understand ABC network told them they have to use 720P so I'm sure yours is too.

Only one thing left to do we can,... Try a card swap reset on your 921. That's what I would do.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Ken- I agree with your simple summation about "decent" HD TV sets. BUT, oversimplification like that will trigger offensive retorts. Jerry has an expensive Plasma that produces a very fine picture (In my opinion for DVDs mainly) I believe Plasmas fall short in reproducing the image for HDTV. However, when Plasmas were introduced to the market, they were the best money could buy for high quality DVD display that worked in bright light as well as in the dark that also didn't occupy a huge space in the room. What I use is a DLP which does not suffer burn-in like Plasmas,It does a bit better on HDTV imagery. It offers 4-6 times the screen size and takes up a very small space too. I also have added the ability to create variable picture size and aspect ratios for more aesthetics than anything else. Most people will never go to these extremes in their home theater. The big disadvantage of my type "HD TVset" as you put it is I can't watch in bright light. I suppose that makes what I have not decent in the opinions of many. I'm sure Jerry is quite happy with his approach. I would not be.
> I hate stretch modes (hate the look) but I want all STB's and/or monitors to have them because I recognize how important they are to people with Plasmas.
> Personally, I strive to have every picture as perfect as I can afford to do. Even CNN stretched does not appeal to me. I don't want Paula Zahn looking like she has been on an eating binge for the past 6 weeks! I think seeing a stretched fitness show is sidesplitting hilarious as it looks like a bunch of little fat people doing aerobics like they are trim and fit, which the stretch mode doesn't compliment. Others don't mind this but I do! Jerry seems to have found a happy compromise that he manages to compensate for the main disadvantage of owning a Plasma.
> There is not one monitor technology that doesn't have some sort of limitation.
> ...


It was a joke boy, a joke (foghorn leghorn imitation). Didn't you all see the smilie?  Any ways, I was refering to 4:3 content (non-hd). The pioneer sets have the best stretch modes of any of the systems. Their natural wide mode is excellent. I never use the receivers stretch modes, I leave it in 4:3 and use my monitors.

Ken


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Ken- I agree with your simple summation about "decent" HD TV sets. BUT, oversimplification like that will trigger offensive retorts. Jerry has an expensive Plasma that produces a very fine picture (In my opinion for DVDs mainly) I believe Plasmas fall short in reproducing the image for HDTV.


I have to take issue with that statement. In terms of pixel numbers, my plasma at 1280x768 obviously doesn't have the 1920x1080 pixels of a 1080 image. It does closely match the 720p image in terms of pixels. But even with a 1080 image, a good plasma usually beats just about every rear projection CRT or direct view CRT because of other factors that must be considered in addition to pixel count.

Most of us that went from a CRT to a plasma did so because we felt the image was superior to the rear projection or direct view set. Items such as convergence, color purity, linearity, etc contribute to the overall picture quality. And these factors limit the quality of a CRT picture. We know that most rear projection 1080i sets don't reproduce the full 1080 image in any case. Ken Ross had a CRT with 9" guns that he used to rave about. But he felt the picture from a 50" Fuji plasma was superior and got rid of his CRT to get the plasma.

RP DLP sets that I've seen don't match the quality of light and overall picture quality of a good plasma. I can't address a comparison with a front projection system, as I haven't seen many. I did look at one front projection DLP a year or so ago. It cost about $10K. I wasn't that impressed with image and decided on the plasma, especially for use in a room with a lot of light.

I think, when compared to most sets available, the plasma is superb in reproducing an HD image. If the Pioneer 50" wasn't significantly better than my Panasonic 56" HD rear project set, I wouldn't have purchased a plasma.

But, we get way off the topic thanks to kstevens' post and our inability to resist refuting his, and others', assertions about the quality of various displays.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> Good thing I didn't move my 921 to the living room as planned yesterday. Last night I was playing around with it. I PVR'd some of the OTA ABC HD movie of Bugs Life. Was really happy at that moment with the 921 (should have savored it a bit longer). I went back to SD channels and hit PIP and things have gone down hill ever since.
> 
> PIP is totally dead now. I posted an official BUG REPORT so read that for complete details. I get a scrambled small video screen in the upper left hand corner that WILL NOT GO AWAY except with a hard reboot. No picture ever pops up in the small PIP window. I get a blank screen with the small PIP frame but no picture ever.
> 
> ...


PIP works fine for me with my 921.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

DonLandis said:


> ibglowin- Interesting name, do you work in a nuclear power plant?


Hehehehehe.....

Close.... Bombs R Us 
:hurah:

Now I am wondering if one of my 2 receivers has died. How do you trouble shoot that one?

After some more playing with it, I was able to get the weird pink/green screen to go away. Now when I hit PIP, I get the small screen, again with no picture. If I hit swap, I now get a huge blank screen....???????

If this was my PC I would be ready to Format:/C........


----------



## Ronald K (Jan 11, 2004)

If you guys want to talk about the short comings of one another's TVs there are probably better threads than this one to do it.


----------



## James_Bruce (Jan 8, 2004)

L.145 took here, and magically OTA recordings started going! yay.. 
I had one X lockup, smartcard rebooted and have been running like a top since..
Not having stretch problems on my Sony LCD.. Looks great.. (This is my replacement 921 after the first bit the dust)


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

> Update to Caller ID issue... replacment 921 on the way. Will post improvements (if any) with new unit.


Received my replacement 921 from Dish today. New unit fixed the Caller ID problem. Now it works fine, as a matter of fact it works quicker than my 522 does (pops up in between 1st and 2nd ring, instead of 3rd or so on the 522). I feel the Caller ID issue is purely a hardware problem and recommend to anyone who has this problem to get a replacement unit.

BTW, has any noticed the "Live TV" button doesn't work, or is this just on both of my 921s ?

Dave


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Dave
The "jump to live" has been moved from the view button to the stop button. I posted a bug report only to find this out by accident. Sometimes it pays to have clumsy fingers.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm trying to let the DISH engineers know how common the duplicate channel problem appears to be in L145.

Please vote in this POLL: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23320

I suspect duplicate channels appear as a result of memory corruption. My system seems to be much more stable when I delete _all_ digital OTA channels.

Thanks.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

TVBob said:


> I'm trying to let the DISH engineers know how common the duplicate channel problem appears to be in L145.
> 
> I suspect duplicate channels appear as a result of memory corruption. My system seems to be much more stable when I delete _all_ digital OTA channels.


I appreciate your diligence with this, and, yes, I voted in your poll, but could we please just leave the original posting as the advertisment and leave it at that and not keep making reference to that thread in various places? Maybe Mark and sticky your poll so it stays relevant or something.

Thanks!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

TVBob said:


> I'm trying to let the DISH engineers know how common the duplicate channel problem appears to be in L145.
> 
> Please vote in this POLL: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23320
> 
> ...


Please also note... A number of us are unable to delete all of our OTA channels as a result of the OTA database issue (not sure if this is caused by corruption or just records which are in a nebulous state). That is, we see duplicates, but we cannot remove all of the records in order to start with a cleaner database.

Perhaps part of the fix for this issue should be a "Reset OTA Database" option in the OTA setup menu, which completely clears out everything and reinitializes the database to be empty (and presumably this would be successful even if the user cannot manually remove some entries).


----------

